# Melbourne Net Radio



## cruiser (Jan 18, 2004)

As some of you may or may not know, I used to be a radio jock before I whent into theatre.

I used to make dance mixes and whatever else, and Host a drive time program on a radio station here in Melbourne. I have been on a number of radio stations over the past few years..

A mate of mine has recently started his own Net radio station, streaming live 24 Hours 7 Days a week. Playing the hottest in todays music right through to the beloved tracks from the years gone by. 

I suggest you check it out and give him your support, tell him I sent ya 

http://www.melbourne961.com

*Admin Note:*_ corrected URL_


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks for the link Cruiser. Have been listening online whilst at work and they have killer sets. Very much along my taste lines.

Now if I could just find one for the ABC telecasts of the cricket life would be so sweet!

Cheers,


----------

